# TV Production Company seeking Expats



## ErinK

Hello!

TV Production company in the US seeking American expats living off-the-grid lifestyles abroad. Do you know of someone (an individual, couple, family, group, etc.) who has left the comforts of city dwelling behind and is living off the land (as much as possible) in a wilderness setting? The more extreme the better! This search is worldwide (except the USA), so suggestions from all landscapes and climates welcome.

As I'm new to the board, I am unable to link my email address to this post. If you have any information to share, please reply to this thread or send me a private message and we'll get connected.

Thank you!

Erin


----------

